# Pickens: 4/13/13



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

decided to go out today at pickens. i had 2 rods out. not even 5 minutes in the water, both ran by about 2 seconds apart. by the time i casted back out and in the process of re-baiting the other pole. the other one that i just casted, screamed...hooked again! long story short. i ended fishing with one rod and having my maximum limit in under 2 hours. caught a total of seven pompanos, but one had to go back. they were all over....it was a good day!!!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Caught what??


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

hahaha....for got that part.....sorry....pompanos


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

what were you getting them on? im thinkin about cruisin around the beaches for pomps tomorrow in my yak.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

all fleas. yeah man, they sure were hungry. when i left by noon, the other people on the other side of me were still hooking them like crazy!


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I meant to ask were you fishing the bay side or the ocean side by pickens pier?


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

gulf side. i never have anything good to say/report on the sound side. however, the sound side was my first bull i caught last year.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing*

Good Catch! Expect 'company' in the AM. 

The Pompano are here! C2


----------

